# New member from Vernon BC



## CWelkie (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello everyone.  I'm looking forward to "reading the mail" on this forum and becoming familiar with the interests and membership.  I'm kept busy in my shop in the main with steam and internal combustion model engines. So far only single cylinder steam but have everything from hit and miss to  a 9 cylinder Gnome on the shelves.  The shop is pretty well equipped with a Grizzly G4003G (12x36) lathe, Hartford (9x42) mill and a host of other bits and pieces.  It keeps me "out of trouble" anyway! Cheers, Charlie.


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 9, 2020)

Welcome from the Island. I'm fairly new here as well, you will find a lot of very knowledgeable people always willing to help.
Do you have the AVRO 504 to go with the Gnome?


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 9, 2020)

A second welcome from the Island!


----------



## PeterT (Jun 9, 2020)

Welcome Charlie. I'm pretty sure we conversed a bit on one of of the model engine forums. Glad to have you here. I think it takes a couple posts & then you are able to post pics & show off some of your beautiful work.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 9, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Hruul (Jun 9, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Crankit (Jun 9, 2020)

Welcome from Salmon Arm.


----------



## CWelkie (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the welcome.

YotaBota - No, I don't have the Avro 504 for the Gnome (not sure I'd put all that work at the risk of my flying abilities)  Hanging from the shop ceiling are a number of R/C "rag-bags" though (e.g., Demoiselle, Nieuport VI and 17, dH Rapide ....).

PeterT - Yes, I do believe we have chatted before. Nice to "see" you here.


----------



## Crosche (Jun 12, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!

Cheers, 

Chad


----------



## Grant T (Jun 20, 2020)

Nice to see members in the Okanagan.
Grant from Peachland


----------

